# Lab check - Orbis



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone heard of this company can't find anything on the net anywhere. I've got some anavar 10mg x 100 tubs. Orange tabs with 10 on them. Also got nolvadex from them. Will post pics if required.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pics required


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

no replies? Must be a new lab. On day 6 60mg a day and muscles feel hard and dense.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

feckin hell how many more labs could there possibly be


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Not done a cycle for awhile and went to my source expecting the usual prochem lixus etc. Was told to forget the inconsistencies of these labs and how this new lab is great etc etc. Would have expected to see something on the net but looks like im the first posting. Will see how it goes...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BKUK said:


> Not done a cycle for awhile and went to my source expecting the usual prochem lixus etc. Was told to forget the inconsistencies of these labs and how this new lab is great etc etc. Would have expected to see something on the net but looks like im the first posting. Will see how it goes...


Sounds like your sources lab lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got these, from my normal pc source and I trust him, never let me down yet,


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Aha excellent glad someone else has got some of these products. Let me know how they go. Im coming up to 2 weeks on the Var 70mg ed. Loss of libido is kicking in. Strength has gone up well. Got some pharma proviron that i will probably start after week 3. I have the orbis nolva for pct.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

BKUK said:


> Aha excellent glad someone else has got some of these products. Let me know how they go. Im coming up to 2 weeks on the Var 70mg ed. Loss of libido is kicking in. Strength has gone up well. Got some pharma proviron that i will probably start after week 3. I have the orbis nolva for pct.


I have x2 diffferent var so, im unsure which to try, I have some made from a good source at 50mg, then the orbis ones


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i have these...now prochem is busted..its what seems to be the replacement


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How is prochem busted? I have failed to see proof anywhere of this.

And your source sounds like he is just pushing what he has to hand.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok row row....nice one

but pc has gone...and i cant be bothered to get into a 'my sorce is better than your source' argument

just trying to help


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My usual source says "Orbis coming soon" and "We have removed some PRO CHEM lines which are OUT OF STOCK. Please DO NOT ask for an ETA"


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

PC is coming back, but orbis is getting good feed back, switched to the var 10mg x10 a day for my last week.


----------



## 223ackley (Mar 31, 2013)

I have also been informed prochem dont suply anymore and these are the alternative from orbis

any feedback on this company


----------



## Bham_gym (Sep 29, 2012)

Got turinabol from Orbis pharma labs.

To be fare, dont feel confident in it at all.

The tube was not sealed and there are only 93 pills, instead of 100.

Moreover,cant find any information about their products..

Does anyone has a turinabol from Orbis?


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad someone has posted this as I have now been on Orbis Decca and Sustanon and kick started with dianabol and

Really pleased so far no complaints been 4 weeks now and would recommend ...


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

notnil21 said:


> Glad someone has posted this as I have now been on Orbis Decca and Sustanon and kick started with dianabol and
> 
> Really pleased so far no complaints been 4 weeks now and would recommend ...


How did you get on with this lab in the end mate?


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

can confirm orbis tren ace is g2g.

rate it more than fureuza and i thought that was decent.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Their Tbol is excellent.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

the earlier batches had 93-95 tabs.

new batches are up to count with pills.

also the silly cotton they put in has about 70000mg of powder attatched to it so when u pull it out its like a cloud of dbol/anapolan/var.. grrrrr

but thumbs up from our gym.


----------



## Nevo23 (Jun 14, 2013)

Currently on their winstrol getting some good result. Definatley working as joints are pretty sore


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone else used this lab?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

About to start their Tbol very very soon


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Used their var 10mg and its gtg


----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm very happy with the lean gain


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting their T400 tonight.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Starting their T400 tonight.


I have Orbis to hand for my next cycle and after speaking with a lad thats just come off of the T400 he has restored my faith in UGL's so i will be trying this in a few weeks time. He has seriously packed it on over the last 2 months!

keep us all posted if you can.


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> Their Tbol is excellent.


How was the tbol cycle mate ? Lookin at tbol for next cycle


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> I have Orbis to hand for my next cycle and after speaking with a lad thats just come off of the T400 he has restored my faith in UGL's so i will be trying this in a few weeks time. He has seriously packed it on over the last 2 months!
> 
> keep us all posted if you can.


Really liking their test400. Am running 1ml eod to take advantage of the prop in the blend.

Very smooth and thin oil.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Mrwalker said:


> How was the tbol cycle mate ? Lookin at tbol for next cycle


Well I had to abort the cycle due to 9 days of food poisoning. All I could eat were 32nd slices of margerita pizza and protein shakes, Amazingly, I retained strength but went uo a good 8-9lbs in blubber so have had to cut again and reboot in a week or 2's time but for the time I was on em the strength gains were the best I've had from any oral.

Ant


----------



## ssiws (Jul 4, 2013)

Real helpful thread.

I've got half a tub of orbis anavar, was a touch suspicious but

not gonna hold back now knowing they're g2g.


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have just made a purchase on there web site still not sure waiting to see any results I would be careful here as pics are not the same as delivered goods


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinkbig1958 said:


> I have just made a purchase on there web site still not sure waiting to see any results I would be careful here as pics are not the same as delivered goods


Put some pics up mate,


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

Will take pics of the win and dibol both are 10mg tablets one green the other yellow


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinkbig1958 said:


> View attachment 134665
> 
> 
> Will take pics of the win and dibol both are 10mg tablets one green the other yellow


Lol that's chinese clen !! Good stuff though


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

thinkbig1958 said:


> View attachment 134665
> 
> 
> Will take pics of the win and dibol both are 10mg tablets one green the other yellow


My Mrs has those clen, she says they are good...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have used orbis tren ace, and I have to say it's probably the best tren I have used!


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply what size tabs are they the only number I can make out on the tub is 40 I gave sent an email to company to confirm tab size but not had a reply yet I am taking three a day now


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinkbig1958 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply what size tabs are they the only number I can make out on the tub is 40 I gave sent an email to company to confirm tab size but not had a reply yet I am taking three a day now


40mcg . 3 a day is fine


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

cas said:


> I have used orbis tren ace, and I have to say it's probably the best tren I have used!


Mate I totally agree! I've tried alot of labs but orbis tren ace really is phenomenal! Very strong stuff.


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks again for your in put, will take pics of the other tabs I bought thus is what I purchased came in too days so good delivery

Order Inventory:

Product: Turinabol

Options:

Quantity: 1

Product Code: TUR0ODJ51

Price: £

Product: Winstrol 10mg (tablets)

Options:

Quantity: 1

Product Code: WINVZLYX1

Price:

Product: Clenbuterol

Options:

Quantity: 1

Product Code: CLECWMQH1

Price:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinkbig1958 said:


> Thanks again for your in put, will take pics of the other tabs I bought thus is what I purchased came in too days so good delivery
> 
> Order Inventory:
> 
> ...


Edit the prices of mate not allowed


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

thinkbig1958 said:


> Thanks again for your in put, will take pics of the other tabs I bought thus is what I purchased came in too days so good delivery
> 
> Order Inventory:
> 
> ...


I'd remove the prices buddy, not allowed to put them on here!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn beaten :lol:


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry my mistake will not happen again Very sorry


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

SkinnyJ said:


> I'd remove the prices buddy, not allowed to put them on here!


Maybe quoting said prices wasn't so bright either


----------



## thinkbig1958 (Sep 1, 2013)

These are the pics of the tabs that came


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinkbig1958 said:


> These are the pics of the tabs that came
> View attachment 134675


Look the same as the 1st page pics so look gtg,

Tabs should be stamped also with the number 10


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Got myself some of these badboys.

Anyone can vouch they look gtg...very strusted source but first batch he got hold of


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Got myself some of these badboys.
> 
> Anyone can vouch they look gtg...very strusted source but first batch he got hold of


Yeap they're gtg,cheap box and labelling but the gear is proper. Running their test e and tren atm


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers bro.

Hows thwir tren? Isit ace or enanthate....heard its lethal..but got aome already so went for deca


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Hows thwir tren? Isit ace or enanthate....heard its lethal..but got aome already so went for deca


I'm using enanthate and I have to be aware that I could potentially be a moody fcuker on it,normally don't get tren sides. This cycle has changed my physique radically,along with a decent diet of course. I'll use again,not expensive either


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Hows thwir tren? Isit ace or enanthate....heard its lethal..but got aome already so went for deca


Their tren is really good! I hope they keep the quality up for next summer.

I have tried tren ace from pro chem, bsi, fuerza and orbis....and while I am a fuerza man orbis ace wipes the floor with all of them, it's potent stuff


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Using there tbol ATM. Only 3 days in though at 70mg ED


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im a few weeks in to running their deca, my cycle ended up being a ml of test e 250 with ml of orbis deca300 e3d and that past week ive had to double my aromasin as the bloat was getting silly, pumps are good strength is up ,weight is up. good well dosed product imo,

im bro is using there tbol alone at 80mg ed and hes had some very good gains the past few weeks, so much so i think il be getting some myself lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

cas said:


> Their tren is really good! I hope they keep the quality up for next summer.
> 
> I have tried tren ace from pro chem, bsi, fuerza and orbis....and while I am a fuerza man orbis ace wipes the floor with all of them, it's potent stuff


ah some PROPER tren, its been a while since i had some thats really potent  . folk laugh at me when i say i used to get gains from 25-30 mg ed lol but if its good tren then it possible imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

cas said:


> Their tren is really good!


 Sweet,just got 2 vials of Orbis tren-e 200


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

ill agree on test e and tren a and the gains are good, dont get to many sides off tren but not getting a any sleep lol and you can feel a slight tren cough after injection not everytime but most times, thumbs up from me.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the Tren-e is painless going in (just popped 4ml in pecs to kick start my blast  )

Will see how it goes from here :thumbup1:


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

xpower said:


> Well the Tren-e is painless going in (just popped 4ml in pecs to kick start my blast  )
> 
> Will see how it goes from here :thumbup1:


800mg tren e in one shot.. no sleep for you for the next week then lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Anyone tried their Progain 300?? Thinking I might give it a whirl in the new year.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Am 2 weeks in on theyre tren e

Frontloaded 5ml first week,

Second week 3 ml an now running 2.5ml pw throughout.

Sleep is defo taking its toll an imsweatin ****loads.

Worst tren sweats to date almost unbearable lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

chiqui said:


> Am 2 weeks in on theyre tren e
> 
> Frontloaded 5ml first week,
> 
> ...


Just what I wanted to hear


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> Just what I wanted to hear


Also starting to get that prickly heat feelin all over wen body temp rises lol


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to get their tren


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I used Orbis tren a and lean gain, heard good reports on progain too, seems a positive lab! as mentioned packaging little poor! heard only product with pip is mass 500, and that's not cheap! Hence I'm told its a proper 500mg/ml hence pip and pricing!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a lab Id like to try!!


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

9 days in on there tren e n things r a definitely happening , sweaty Betty in know time


----------



## bucek (Jul 10, 2012)

I been using Orbis Boldenone smooth gear no pip.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I use WC tren so is Orbis better then? FFS I hate searching for new new sources


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

well 2 days since jab feck all pip & body temp hot hot hot


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> well 2 days since jab feck all pip & body temp hot hot hot


Anotha side note just to mention sleep is a fing of the past lol

An wen i do sleep its interupted almost evry hour waking up.

Terrible terrible sweats almost unbearable now!

On another note im cuttin up nicely lol


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Got 2 vials of test 400 sat in my drawer! Ready to start next Monday. Can't wait to test them out.


----------



## gavintfp (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone know what there sus and deca are like?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

running their sust next sat


----------



## gavintfp (Jun 13, 2013)

keep me posted if you dont mind mate, are you starting your cycle with something like dbol or?


----------



## Garybftw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi what did anyone make of the anapolen 50 Oxys?


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

Garybftw said:


> Hi what did anyone make of the anapolen 50 Oxys?
> View attachment 145141
> View attachment 145141


I found the dbol and oxys very good


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

gavintfp said:


> keep me posted if you dont mind mate, are you starting your cycle with something like dbol or?


done two susts jabs now 750 ml total and 500 equipose, noticed the usual side for me of inpateince and less tolerance so far. got 6 susts, one slightly underdosed/ filled also in a different vial to the others but too early to note much yet


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

On their tren ace right now, 1.5 weeks in and no real sides besides slightly heavier breathing and sleep is interrupted a bit. Have also used their test-e before.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

smaj210 said:


> done two susts jabs now 750 ml total and 500 equipose, noticed the usual side for me of inpateince and less tolerance so far. got 6 susts, one slightly underdosed/ filled also in a different vial to the others but too early to note much yet


They do vary there vials so to say under filled until you have used is a incorrect, keep us posted but I rate it!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

topdog said:


> They do vary there vials so to say under filled until you have used is a incorrect, keep us posted but I rate it!


not really, i have 6 vials, all almost full, one is about 4/5th full so yes it is underfilled if i could be ****d id measure it but i cant and so i say it is underfilled


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Only ever had good reports with the Orbis.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

smaj210 said:


> not really, i have 6 vials, all almost full, one is about 4/5th full so yes it is underfilled if i could be ****d id measure it but i cant and so i say it is underfilled


They used various vials thinner/thicker ect , I know they had issues in the past, I rather get a good lab will a ml sort than a 10ml lab that's ****e, hope your enjoying I did.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Only ever had good reports with the Orbis.


not knocking the quality


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

smaj210 said:


> done two susts jabs now 750 ml total and 500 equipose, noticed the usual side for me of inpateince and less tolerance so far. got 6 susts, one slightly underdosed/ filled also in a different vial to the others but too early to note much yet


Yeah its common for Orbis most of their vials are 8-9ml


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jabbed 1ml of their test 400 yesterday, nice thin oil, horny as hell today from the prop in it and sore pip in my ass cheek, good sh#t


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

update on sust and equipose running 750 sust and 500mg equi

two week in now after 4 days weight went up 1/2 stone and a full week after first jab up a stone, obviously water and i have been hevier before, as i started at 14.7 lbs and then went up to 15.7 but have been 16.5 previously

strength up very nicely sort of 6/8ths to max strength of last years cycle, recovery very quick in terms of no soreness next day, just starting to see very slight change in body shape, so im happy so far

pip only for a few hours like a ten year old punching you, though i did jab a glute for first time ever, wont do that again as i couldnt sit for three days


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I used orbis prop and test E. Was good stuff. Gained 18lbs after 12 weeks with no noticeable fat gain and strength went up nicely without really trying. Only thing that ticked me off was the 8ml vials. On my last jab I was going through all the empties trying to get 2 mls worth when I should have had enough for 15 weeks. Not the end of the world though.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

The doog said:


> I used orbis prop and test E. Was good stuff. Gained 18lbs after 12 weeks with no noticeable fat gain and strength went up nicely without really trying. Only thing that ticked me off was the 8ml vials. On my last jab I was going through all the empties trying to get 2 mls worth when I should have had enough for 15 weeks. Not the end of the world though.


worth paying for 8-9ml of good product than 10ml of total ****! used orbis my self totally bang on quality, now trialing Cambridge research.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Or use an equally good lab for the same price that fills its vials?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

The doog said:


> Or use an equally good lab for the same price that fills its vials?


What labs that then! 8-9ml of quality vs another 10ml reputable lab!! Mmmm only consider well established lab "rohm" maybe you should start a new thread!


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gonna be running there Pro Gain 300 soon with some extra Infiniti Tren E , looking forward to it , Cambridge research is looking promising for next cycle too


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

There tbol just came back positive on wedinos!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

topdog said:


> There tbol just came back positive on wedinos!!


My mate keeps using their tbol mate. He absolutely fvcking loves the stuff!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

topdog said:


> There tbol just came back positive on wedinos!!


That's good news. I'm on week 4 of their Tbol now


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

PaulB said:


> That's good news. I'm on week 4 of their Tbol now


You seen much progress over the past fortnight?

I'm currently week 3 & not much to report, although have read most people see a difference around week 4?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Maxwellthedog said:


> You seen much progress over the past fortnight?
> 
> I'm currently week 3 & not much to report, although have read most people see a difference around week 4?


Yes mate I have. All lifts are up, definitely an increase in muscle mass. I'm not sure how much my weight has gone up, I didn't weigh myself before I started. My libido has gone out the window now though. I've just ordered some Proviron.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Maxwellthedog said:


> You seen much progress over the past fortnight?
> 
> I'm currently week 3 & not much to report, although have read most people see a difference around week 4?


Whats dose you on? whats your cycle?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Orbis is good, I like Orbis very much


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

topdog said:


> Whats dose you on? whats your cycle?


Tbol only 7 weeks at 80mg per day


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Maxwellthedog said:


> Tbol only 7 weeks at 80mg per day


I did mine for 6 weeks 80mg a day with orb test e very good results, think I did a thread, check my recent threads,


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a couple of weeks into Orbis Tren A, Test P. Anybody else find this stuff causes bad pip?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

abducted51 said:


> I'm a couple of weeks into Orbis Tren A, Test P. Anybody else find this stuff causes bad pip?


Yep I got PIP off the t400 but think it's decent enough gear.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Yep I got PIP off the t400 but think it's decent enough gear.


T400 crippled me too but as you say good gear other than that.


----------



## abducted51 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is good to hear, thanks!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

You shouldn't be getting pip from T400 I've never had any but sYing that mine isn't Orbis


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Just using Orbis test e, no pip, feels good, got 10ml from vial,


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

anyone got any feedback on orbis clomid?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

MB437 said:


> anyone got any feedback on orbis clomid?


Training parter reported positive feedback on their clomid , only real negative is mass 500 which I was pre warned it would have pip.


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

good stuff. got the 25mg tabs and they taste like the real deal anyway just wanting to see if anyone else had run successfully


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

MB437 said:


> good stuff. got the 25mg tabs and *they taste* like the real deal anyway just wanting to see if anyone else had run successfully


you taste aas? o.0 please elaborate dude ^^

I'm on test e for a couple weeks, no big difference yet obviously but I do get a bit of a pip, mostly because of virgin muscle since it's been so long.


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> you taste aas? o.0 please elaborate dude ^^
> 
> I'm on test e for a couple weeks, no big difference yet obviously but I do get a bit of a pip, mostly because of virgin muscle since it's been so long.


haha obviously not all aas are supposed to taste but from research had seen that alot of clomid has a sour/tart taste if left in the mouth or chewed


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

abducted51 said:


> I'm a couple of weeks into Orbis Tren A, Test P. Anybody else find this stuff causes bad pip?


Did my first inj of this cycle 2 days ago with orbis test p 1.5ml and mast p 1ml to the ass, pip was noticeable but nothing out of the ordinary. The true test will be on Friday when I try quads again for the first time in months...


----------



## HKSEVO (Jul 10, 2012)

Im on their Test e and have been for the last few months, peronally its the best ive had mate


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

picture of the orbis clomid. seems similar packaging etc to other orbis products I've seen posted. anyone else confirm it's gtg?

not sure on rules of posting pictures sorry


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

no one apart from topdog any experience with the clomid? I know its not pharma etc but been difficult to get hold of pharma


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

MB437 said:


> no one apart from topdog any experience with the clomid? I know its not pharma etc but been difficult to get hold of pharma


Pharma is so cheap, I dont see the point in using ugl pct meds


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

cas said:


> Pharma is so cheap, I dont see the point in using ugl pct meds


thanks for the answer man. been busting my balls trying to get hold of pharma round my area and its not happening. got roasted on a bottle of isolabs clomid which was 100% bunk. new good trustworthy source saying all the right things about orbis and all reviews of the labs in general seem pretty positive just doesnt seem to be many people on here with experience using them for pct, seems mainly injectables


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

MB437 said:


> thanks for the answer man. been busting my balls trying to get hold of pharma round my area and its not happening. got roasted on a bottle of isolabs clomid which was 100% bunk. new good trustworthy source saying all the right things about orbis and all reviews of the labs in general seem pretty positive just doesnt seem to be many people on here with experience using them for pct, seems mainly injectables


Well if thats the case mate then go for ugl, everything else that orbis makes seems pretty decent, so I dont see why their Clomid will be any different

Try united pharmacy mate, I can't remember the full web addy, but do a search of the forum and you should find it


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

cas said:


> Well if thats the case mate then go for ugl, everything else that orbis makes seems pretty decent, so I dont see why their Clomid will be any different
> 
> Try united pharmacy mate, I can't remember the full web addy, but do a search of the forum and you should find it


Yeah thats what I figured, they seem as good an underground lab as any to trust like. Ha yeah id thought of going down the united pharmacy route but just too many people discussing having issues with them or ADC, dont want to take the chance, plus by the time I pay customs etc and id only be placing a small order it all kind of adds up. Ill give them a try and see how they go I suppose


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

MB437 said:


> Yeah thats what I figured, they seem as good an underground lab as any to trust like. Ha yeah id thought of going down the united pharmacy route but just too many people discussing having issues with them or ADC, dont want to take the chance, plus by the time I pay customs etc and id only be placing a small order it all kind of adds up. Ill give them a try and see how they go I suppose


They take about an age to deliver too mate tbh


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

cas said:


> They take about an age to deliver too mate tbh


yeah i could do without the 10-14 day wait really. Il just put my faith in these and see how I get on.


----------



## predator79 (Mar 7, 2014)

MB437 said:


> thanks for the answer man. been busting my balls trying to get hold of pharma round my area and its not happening. got roasted on a bottle of isolabs clomid which was 100% bunk. new good trustworthy source saying all the right things about orbis and all reviews of the labs in general seem pretty positive just doesnt seem to be many people on here with experience using them for pct, seems mainly injectables


Seems the whole isis range of orals is shoking, im on there oxy,s and nothing, been on for 2 weeks there wont be a week 3, how a lab can push total **** and get away with it is beyond me, just hope this orbis test e and eq is gtg, cant feel much from the prop but the amount is small, hope to feel it kick in in around 2 more weeks.


----------



## predator79 (Mar 7, 2014)

sorry my bad test 400 not test e


----------



## MB437 (Mar 1, 2014)

predator79 said:


> Seems the whole isis range of orals is shoking, im on there oxy,s and nothing, been on for 2 weeks there wont be a week 3, how a lab can push total **** and get away with it is beyond me, just hope this orbis test e and eq is gtg, cant feel much from the prop but the amount is small, hope to feel it kick in in around 2 more weeks.


yeah ive started hearing bad stuff about isis too. had a bad experience with them last year and wont be using again


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

predator79 said:


> sorry my bad test 400 not test e


The orbis T400 is good mate ive used that and the tren e so far


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm using Orbis atm. The T400 is doing its job fine, i've just started their Tren A last tuesday. Had 6 jabs so far at 100mg/ml. Mad warped dreams the last few nights and the night sweats have started,

strength in the gym today had increased massively on my chest and tricep lifts, felt like i could train and train all day. No pip with the Tren A had the cough once so far but nothing bad.

Looking forward to the coming weeks


----------



## predator79 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> I'm using Orbis atm. The T400 is doing its job fine, i've just started their Tren A last tuesday. Had 6 jabs so far at 100mg/ml. Mad warped dreams the last few nights and the night sweats have started,
> 
> strength in the gym today had increased massively on my chest and tricep lifts, felt like i could train and train all day. No pip with the Tren A had the cough once so far but nothing bad.
> 
> Looking forward to the coming weeks


good to hear im on there eq as well, i was thinking about putting some of there tren a in at around week 12 for 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

predator79 said:


> good to hear im on there eq as well, i was thinking about putting some of there tren a in at around week 12 for 4 to 6 weeks


Fair play, i was running eq (not Orbis) but have dropped it since starting the tren a, could only see it leading to a higher rbc count and higher blood pressure. The

test and tren will be doing everything that i want. First time running tren for me so cant compare but getting minor sides and strength is increasing after 6

shots, 100mg eod. I'm running for 12 weeks hopefully


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

anyone tried mast prop?


----------



## mrcmiddleton (Mar 23, 2014)

What pct does var require?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> anyone tried mast prop?


Yes mate I'm on 350mg/wk, it's good stuff, libido is up, I'm looking harder/more vascular and noticeably hairier!


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes mate I'm on 350mg/wk, it's good stuff, libido is up, I'm looking harder/more vascular and noticeably hairier!


I'm mixing it with cambridge mast e and a bit early to judge but it did what I wanted it to do: got rid of gyno by pinning in pecs ^^ . Will provide update in a week or two. Oh and going for bloods so will give feedback on test e on thursday


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

abducted51 said:


> I'm a couple of weeks into Orbis Tren A, Test P. Anybody else find this stuff causes bad pip?


How did you get on with the orbis tren a bud?


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Theorist said:


> On their tren ace right now, 1.5 weeks in and no real sides besides slightly heavier breathing and sleep is interrupted a bit. Have also used their test-e before.


How did the orbis tren a treat you then?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hs1988 said:


> How did the orbis tren a treat you then?


Been off it for almost 2 weeks now, sides were mild throughout and I got the desired results which was to recomp + gain a little size. The pumps were awesome too and it didn't effect my sleep (sweats and insomnia) which are the 2 sides I really didn't want, I suppose my acne got a little worse but nothing too bad, although this was one of my reasons for cutting the cycle 1-2 weeks short as I just wanted to get off and get it sorted. I'll definitely use it again although I'll probably try enanthate next time and use a higher dosage for my bulk.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Been off it for almost 2 weeks now, sides were mild throughout and I got the desired results which was to recomp + gain a little size. Will definitely use it again (probably enanthate next time) at a higher dosage for my bulk.


What other trens have you used and how does it compare to them ? I'm looking at it for my next tren run but want something strong lol so if it is strong as fcuk then I may go for it


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hs1988 said:


> What other trens have you used and how does it compare to them ? I'm looking at it for my next tren run but want something strong lol so if it is strong as fcuk then I may go for it


This was my first time using tren at 400mg/week so I have nothing to compare it to. Which labs do you have the option out of?


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Theorist said:


> This was my first time using tren at 400mg/week so I have nothing to compare it to. Which labs do you have the option out of?


Orbis, Cambridge which I'm interested in but not found reviews in there tren a and dont want to risk it tbh, Rohm but may take a week or two to get hold of and alpha pharma parabolin but will have to use that at a much lower dose than the others as the price if twice as high so that needs to be twice as strong for the same results lol


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hs1988 said:


> Orbis, Cambridge which I'm interested in but not found reviews in there tren a and dont want to risk it tbh, Rohm but may take a week or two to get hold of and alpha pharma parabolin but will have to use that at a much lower dose than the others as the price if twice as high so that needs to be twice as strong for the same results lol


Orbis is good and Rohm is good as long as it's real, I think the real one is the one with the spelling mistake on the vial "intermuscular" instead of "intramuscular". I've got 2 vials of Cambridge Research Tren ace but I'm not going to use it until the beginning of my enanthate cycle.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Orbis is good and Rohm is good as long as it's real, I think the real one is the one with the spelling mistake on the vial "intermuscular" instead of "intramuscular". I've got 2 vials of Cambridge Research Tren ace but I'm not going to use it until the beginning of my enanthate cycle.


If you tried Rohm you could have chosen between orbis and Rohm I haven't tried either lol the Rohm I get from my source is legit Rohm prices are little higher but it's trustworthy real deal Rohm. My mate is on Rohm ace his first week sweats kicked in 3rd day with aggression lol but he's a tren virgin and I've used tren quite a bit so looking for something that will give me that blow your head off experience lol. The Cambridge stuff is hit or miss risky IMO just because not heard reviews on there ace at all


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hs1988 said:


> If you tried Rohm you could have chosen between orbis and Rohm I haven't tried either lol the Rohm I get from my source is legit Rohm prices are little higher but it's trustworthy real deal Rohm. My mate is on Rohm ace his first week sweats kicked in 3rd day with aggression lol but he's a tren virgin and I've used tren quite a bit so looking for something that will give me that blow your head off experience lol. The Cambridge stuff is hit or miss risky IMO just because not heard reviews on there ace at all


I've never used Rohm before but I know guys rate their tren, Orbis or Rohm should be fine but from my experience Orbis has about 8-9ml in their vials so I don't know if that makes up for the price difference. Heard mixed reviews on Cambridge, there was a guy using one of their blends getting lots of sides and a guy running their ace pretty high and didn't rate it much.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Theorist said:


> I've never used Rohm before but I know guys rate their tren, Orbis or Rohm should be fine but from my experience Orbis has about 8-9ml in their vials so I don't know if that makes up for the price difference. Heard mixed reviews on Cambridge, there was a guy using one of their blends getting lots of sides and a guy running their ace pretty high and didn't rate it much.


Lol that's put Cambridge and all it's fancy packaging out of the running, a shame that I know it's daft but it's nice to use a product that looks that part also gives u confidence in it lol like isis was when it came out and that done the business for me lol, was thinking alpha pharma parabolin but so expensive I'm still thinking I can gt double the amount of Rohm or orbis for the price and the gains would be insane lol


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im using orbis thren e, ive switched to this from another brand and even though only taking 200mg a week id say its good


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

smaj210 said:


> im using orbis thren e, ive switched to this from another brand and even though only taking 200mg a week id say its good


yep I ran 1ml pw of tren e and it had good effects even at that dose

was a little apprehensive incase it was too low but did the job

next time il run it along with tren ace and at 300mg pw


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

smaj210 said:


> im using orbis thren e, ive switched to this from another brand and even though only taking 200mg a week id say its good


Sounds good mate but I've seen labs that there quality from ace to enanthate changes quite a bit don't know why because it shouldn't but orbis has good review so far just a few ones that people are saying didn't do jack for then but I guess that happens to every lab lol


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

well i think its quite sound only running 1ml which is 200mg so enough for me and felt the effects well


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

How have people found Orbis Var?


----------

